# What is the best time to go herping at night??



## whcasual79 (Nov 18, 2009)

Right, i work nights so even on weekends i stay up at nights, hence was wondering what is the best time frame after sunset to go out looking for our reptiles friend?? Any recommendations of good locations in brisbane area would also be a bonus ... cheers


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 18, 2009)

8 o' clock on onwards until temperatures start to drop.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## butters (Nov 18, 2009)

It depends on what you are looking for.

Certain species will be active in the couple of hours just after sunset but not after that.

Others will be active later and through the night.

A trip starting just on dark and extending until about 11 will usually give the best result all round.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 18, 2009)

cheers mate, anyone with any good spots around brissy??


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 18, 2009)

butters said:


> A trip starting just on dark and extending until about 11 will usually give the best result all round



will keep that in mind ...


----------



## butters (Nov 18, 2009)

You will find that not many people will be willing to give out good spots as there are many people who will do the wrong thing.

I never give out exact spots because I have seen what can happen.

Field Herping should be take nothing but pictures but too many people can't seem to do that.

I don't even post pictures of what I find very often even though I have thousands.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 18, 2009)

There is no hard and fast rule but the magic time seems to be about an hour or two after sunset, but a lot depends on environmental conditions. The phase of the moon is important species wise, some species only come out around the new moon while a very hot day then a full moon helps with diurnal species. also electrical activity like lightning will bring out herps


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 18, 2009)

I've found from dusk ( just after sunset) until about 2 -3am is optimal, on warm, dry, moonless, windless nights from spring through autumn anywhere in Australia, for nocturnal herps.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 19, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> There is no hard and fast rule but the magic time seems to be about an hour or two after sunset, but a lot depends on environmental conditions. The phase of the moon is important species wise, some species only come out around the new moon while a very hot day then a full moon helps with diurnal species. also electrical activity like lightning will bring out herps



Such as yesterday! Shame I couldn't get out herping, what a day it would have been for both hobbies, such a shame they both occur around the same time!


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 19, 2009)

butters said:


> You will find that not many people will be willing to give out good spots as there are many people who will do the wrong thing.
> 
> I never give out exact spots because I have seen what can happen.
> 
> ...



i agree mate ... for me herping means just going out finding species of snakes/reptiles that are still thriving despite the cane toad plague ... and taking some photos ... and that's it ... don't want to be no super hero and pick up what i think is a keel back and turns out to be a rough scaled snake ...


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 19, 2009)

and butters i would like to see some of ur pictures ...


----------

